# Boo to NBCSports



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

NBC Sports started the 1 1/2 hour Liege-Bastogne-Liege coverage with 1/2 hour of hockey and cut off the finish of the race.


----------



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

*NBC Sportsucks*

Ya what a bummer, guess Hockey playoffs bring in more revenue. There's always Eurosport with all there popups .


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Bummer...
We got the full show here in New England.
Main stream sports win out because of $$$ over niche sports.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Hmm*

I thought my DVR cut it off. That's frustrating:mad2:


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Networks are a BUSINESS. They don't care if you wanna watch a certain show. If they're not getting audience then there's no point of showing LBL on TV. 

Get EU sports channels


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Live Hockey PLAYOFFS ran over, so taped LBL coverage got delayed. Standard procedure for a sports network, ESPN does it all the time. 

Annoying, but a sports network, the Euro ones, too.... are NEVER going to drop out of coverage of a live event to jump into a taped one. Ever.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Next time just record the show after the race. Problem solved. I do this all the time. To be certain I will record the two shows following. I came home last night. Watched the hocky game (my Canucks lost) then watched the race. All of the race. Even the podiums. That was one tiny little dude.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

You think this is bad, how about a network switching to a golf tournament or Kentucky Derby from a playoff hockey game 7 that's going into overtime. Has happened more than once over the last few years.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this time of year we get 2nd priority over NHL so expect this to happen till the season ends...although i'm surprised they air crap like DARTS when they could be showing something a bit more interesting?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I follow motocross.
Last year, they had some of the races live on a major network on Saturday afternoon.
But the local affiliate channel can run anything they want.
What did they run in Boston?
Ba-Ba the Elephant!
Why?
Because they can't give away advertising time on a Saturday afternoon for motorcycle racing....but can book full price ads for a cartoon.
Sad....but that's life.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

JimP said:


> NBC Sports started the 1 1/2 hour Liege-Bastogne-Liege coverage with 1/2 hour of hockey and cut off the finish of the race.


You had to know that there was a good chance of the hockey playoff games running long, and adjust your DVR recording time to compensate. Don't blame NBC for your failure to plan ahead.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

If you have FIOS (and this may be an option with other carriers), and if you have the series set up to record on your DVR, there is an option to record a number of minutes past the scheduled ending time, at least up to an hour.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, this stuff is all so rocket science like.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that the next generation of DVRs is smart enough to make the adjustment when programming schedules slip: an actual program-based logic rather than time-slot based.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

JimP said:


> NBC Sports started the 1 1/2 hour Liege-Bastogne-Liege coverage with 1/2 hour of hockey and cut off the finish of the race.


Not the first time this has happened. It has happened for other races already this season ... during the regular hockey season. If you see hockey prior to any cycling then I would plan for at least 20-30 minute delay. The hockey post game WILL go on.

Go back a few races and you will see it discussed.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

wheelio said:


> There's always Eurosport with all there popups .


This is what I get from eurosport Player and my US ip address:

*"Eurosport Player
Sorry, Eurosport Player is currently not available for viewing in your geographical location"
*
I can only watch Eurosport from sportlemon tv with crappy quality 

Any ideas how to watch Eurosport in HD in the US?


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Anticipate*

Had this happen before when there was live hockey preceding the cycling. This time, I set the DVR to record not only the scheduled cycing, but the two programs following it just to make sure I got the whole race. When the regular program ended, I went to the following (hockey related) program and picked up the 'continuation' of the cyclng and caught the finish.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

*Well, they did it again with hockey*

Well, they did it again with hockey. They didn't start the TT broadcast until 25 minutes after the scheduled start time. This time I had set the recording to end 30 minutes after the scheduled stop so I got to see the whole thing.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

They did the same thing with stage 5 of the Tour de Romandie. We DVR'ed it because it comes on late at night. NBC ran an extra half hour of guys hitting each other with sticks (hockey) and cut into the time allotted to the Tour de Romandie.

This screwed up the DVR which ran out of time before the race was complete. 

I hate NBC but they are the only one's who even show cycling.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

desertgeezer said:


> NBC ran an extra half hour of guys hitting each other with sticks (hockey)


Yes...after which they broadcast guys with lycra, shaved legs and lubed up asses pedaling around $10,000 pieces of plastic.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

rkfast said:


> yes...after which they broadcast guys with lycra, shaved legs and lubed up asses pedaling around $10,000 pieces of plastic.


lmao ...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

iclypso said:


> I hope that the next generation of DVRs is smart enough to make the adjustment when programming schedules slip: an actual program-based logic rather than time-slot based.


yeah..because holding ourselves accountable for any sort of forethought is just way to damned troublesome.....


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*NBC Sports not cool...*



JimP said:


> NBC Sports started the 1 1/2 hour Liege-Bastogne-Liege coverage with 1/2 hour of hockey and cut off the finish of the race.


Yes, what the heck gives??? Is the CEO a freaking hockey fan? Does he hate cycling that much? I want my money back...I want Versus back, they really knew how to cover cycling! (Or at least without rhe interference from another unrelated and personally less liked sport).:mad2:


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

ru1-2cycle said:


> Yes, what the heck gives??? Is the CEO a freaking hockey fan? Does he hate cycling that much? I want my money back...I want Versus back, they really knew how to cover cycling! (Or at least without rhe interference from another unrelated and personally less liked sport).:mad2:


We *****ed about Versus doing the exact same stuff. No sports network is going to cut from a live playoff game to a lesser represented taped broadcast.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So if a bike race takes too long, should they cut it off to get that Dart match on ontime for all those dart fans? Then you'd be whinning they cut off the end of your bike race, again. Why is it just so tough to tape the show afterwords just in case this happens?:idea:


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

T K said:


> So if a bike race takes too long, should they cut it off to get that Dart match on ontime for all those dart fans? Then you'd be whinning they cut off the end of your bike race, again. Why is it just so tough to tape the show afterwords just in case this happens?:idea:


Maybe if they would s the NHL after midnught or something, and not broadcast any other sport when broadcasting my pro cycling races, then maybe we could get our full delightful experience? It is quite simple, eh? Don't mess with my cycling time!!!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

ru1-2cycle said:


> Yes, what the heck gives??? Is the CEO a freaking hockey fan? Does he hate cycling that much? I want my money back...I want Versus back, they really knew how to cover cycling! (Or at least without rhe interference from another unrelated and personally less liked sport).:mad2:


Um, Versus is the same network, different name. It showed hockey last year also.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

IMO, the solution here is better online availability. Users have started posting entire races to Youtube (not sure how legal that is) because the situation is so frustrating here in the States. Steephill does an OK job aggregating what's available, but I'd pay for a better organized, more complete and cleaner service. UCI needs to get it together and have more of a comprehensive online strategy like any other big sports league.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

desertgeezer said:


> They did the same thing with stage 5 of the Tour de Romandie. We DVR'ed it because it comes on late at night. NBC ran an extra half hour of guys hitting each other with sticks (hockey) and cut into the time allotted to the Tour de Romandie.
> 
> This screwed up the DVR which ran out of time before the race was complete.
> 
> I hate NBC but they are the only one's who even show cycling.


I've modified my DVR recording rule for cycling events to record an additional 30 minutes and so far that seems to have caught all the delayed events.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

JimP said:


> Well, they did it again with hockey. They didn't start the TT broadcast until 25 minutes after the scheduled start time. This time I had set the recording to end 30 minutes after the scheduled stop so I got to see the whole thing.


Are you really this dense? They are not doing it on purpose. They have scheduled a time for broadcast based on the length of time they estimate their "live" coverage of hockey to last. 

However, as in most cases, live events don't always end at the expected time. Sometimes they run long. Ever watch the live coverage of a TDF mountain stage on Versus? Ever see one run over the allotted broadcast time? Do they just cut the program and show whatever they had originally scheduled for that time, or do they stick with it? 

Christ. just quit your b!tching and just use your head when you schedule a recording. It's not NBC's job to make recording a show idiot-proof. That's your job. Unfortunately, seems you've got nothing better to do than p!ss and moan, and cry and blame someone else for your own screwups. That's the problem with people today.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Jesus, buncha idiots on this thread who can't quite seem to comprehend how live broadcasts work. 

Is it really that diufficult to figure out? Use your frickin' heads, and quit whining because you can't figure out how to program a DVR.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

CABGPatchKid said:


> Thanks! I will try that!



And the light goes on. 


Now, breathe in. Breathe out. Repeat.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm trying to be a kinder gentler TK as of late, so I'll just say, yeah, what rufus said.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Hiro11 said:


> IMO, the solution here is better online availability. Users have started posting entire races to Youtube (not sure how legal that is) because the situation is so frustrating here in the States. Steephill does an OK job aggregating what's available, but I'd pay for a better organized, more complete and cleaner service. UCI needs to get it together and have more of a comprehensive online strategy like any other big sports league.


cycling.tv and universalsports.com Between the two you really won't miss a major race for online coverage if you are willing to pay.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

The whole concept of stuff being on 'channels' and even geography based is antiquated. Imagine if your favorite website was only available at a certain time or your carrier said that we choose to carry these 369 websites but not others or you're only allowed to get this website in Alabama. Time for broadcast to catch up.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

There are technical reasons for "channels." Perhaps most important is the finite bandwidth that can be transmitted via satellite or cable.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> There are technical reasons for "channels." Perhaps most important is the finite bandwidth that can be transmitted via satellite or cable.


Do explain please.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

For example, can only transmit a certain amount of information on its satellites. When it wanted to show more channels, it had to drop others. Back in 2007 or so, on Sunday afternoons in the Fall, a bunch of channels would be in standard def because they had to show NFL Sunday Ticket in HD. They solved the problem by launching another satellite so they could add new HD channels. 

You seem to want all TV shows on simultaneously, on demand. The bandwidth requirements for TV are enormous and it can't be done with current technology.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Gus, a quick lesson in cable/sat broadcast. Let's take for instance a typical Comcast cable system. It delivers 190 HD channels and another 16 QAMs of SD (typically 42 SD channels per QAM). EACH of those 190 HD channels uses (on average) 12Mbs of bandwidth (compressed btw), whether you watch it or not. It's there, taking up bandwidth from the head-end at the cable company, out through your neighborhood and in to your house. Each QAM of SD is 38Mbs and similarly is taking up bandwidth all the way to your STB, whether you watch any of those channels or not.

Cable internet service, to your entire neighborhood, is one or at most two QAMs or 38Mbs.

If you de-channelize the system, which within the industry is called switched video, but is basically watching a program the same as when you watch it on youtube, you get a much more efficient system. Instead of all of those channels taking up bandwidth even when they're not being watched by ANYONE, you only use bandwidth for individual programs.

Ah, but there's a problem. Instead of being able to sell you all of these channels (that you never watch), the cable companies know that they would become nothing but internet providers and Mr. Customer would simply tune in to programming at hotlycra.xxx and pay them directly.

So my friend, tis no technical problem whatsoever, only a greed problem.


----------

